# Any good plug n play head units?



## SanJoseJetta (Sep 3, 2003)

Are there any head units that are simply plug n play that have Android Auto?

What are you guys running?

Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Our telepathy is poor here......  

Year, model?


----------



## SanJoseJetta (Sep 3, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Our telepathy is poor here......
> 
> Year, model?


I have a 2017 Jetta TSI... thanks for the reply.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

